# Texas Unicorn - Phyllovates chlorophaea



## more_rayne (Aug 14, 2010)

Here's some pics of my sub adult male Texas Unicorn, I love these guys!


----------



## Precarious (Aug 15, 2010)

WOW! Completely awesome!!! Incredible mantis and amazing photos!

Now I'm sad I didn't buy any off of Yen...


----------



## eur0pein (Aug 15, 2010)

i have to agree with Precarious i should of too instead of ghost mantis but o well maby next time.


----------



## Ghostie (Aug 15, 2010)

great pics!


----------



## nickyp0 (Aug 15, 2010)

loven the pics


----------



## LauraMG (Aug 15, 2010)

AWESOME! Beautiful species!


----------



## Mex_Ghost (Aug 16, 2010)

So cool specie, and your photos are........ impressive!!!


----------



## more_rayne (Aug 16, 2010)

I think it looks like a chicken, or a giraffe, or some crazy monstrosity of a hybrid of the two animals :lol:


----------



## yeatzee (Aug 16, 2010)

Was just checking them out on flickr  

Shooting with a white backdrop is fun isn't it? I haven't done it in ages... I think this has convinced me to give it another try B) 

As for the photo's critique wise, I'd say more DOF (i know i know, always a never ending struggle) is necessary when shooting head shots. Getting just the eye's or only one eye just doesn't do it for me anymore.


----------



## more_rayne (Aug 16, 2010)

In these photos, shallow depth of field is used for artistic effect (these are not documentary photos). Also, it lets me control where the viewer's eyes look.


----------



## Mex_Ghost (Aug 20, 2010)

Just curious, cause I have the same problem with DOF, How do you get the most of the DOF, I try using high ISO in order to use the most diaphragm closed...

saludos

Arturo



yeatzee said:


> Was just checking them out on flickr
> 
> Shooting with a white backdrop is fun isn't it? I haven't done it in ages... I think this has convinced me to give it another try B)
> 
> As for the photo's critique wise, I'd say more DOF (i know i know, always a never ending struggle) is necessary when shooting head shots. Getting just the eye's or only one eye just doesn't do it for me anymore.


----------



## more_rayne (Aug 20, 2010)

Yes, using a small aperture should be the first thing you do. I usually don't use anything higher than f/11 because of diffraction. If you need extreme DOF, you will need to take several pictures at different focus points and use "stacking" software to combine them. You can try Zerene Stacker for 30 days, works pretty good.


----------



## nantid (Aug 22, 2010)

Wow, great shots! I think I'll look for a unicorn next.


----------

